# How to clean dust of car



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

I wash my car today and by 2morrow its coverd in fine dust. think its from my garage not sure.

Is there any products like dusters/ fluffy stick thingys you use in the house? to remove the dust? its really annoying

I have b4 used a microfibre cloth and verry gently and lighty draged it accross the body work and this done the job. is this alright?

I have a black TT.. phantom black i think.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Id pressure wash it and start again. Dragging a cloth along it no matter how gentle you are, might scratch it.
You never know whats in the dust..


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Just read you've got an air compressor.

Why not use that?


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> Just read you've got an air compressor.
> 
> Why not use that?


Yeah thats a good idea thanks.. but i havent got one... use one at work...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

qooqiiu said:


> Id pressure wash it and start again. Dragging a cloth along it no matter how gentle you are, might scratch it.
> You never know whats in the dust..


Got to agree the only safe way is to rewash your TT


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > Id pressure wash it and start again. Dragging a cloth along it no matter how gentle you are, might scratch it.
> ...


Wow :? my paint work will come off by the time i need to renue my tax then


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i've seen people just use dusters


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

p1tse said:


> i've seen people just use dusters


...and I've seen the marks caused by just doing that!

Safest and best way is to give it a quick wash.

There are a few other products that are "designed" to overcome the same problem. California Dusters...

http://www.autogeek.net/caldus.html

I've got one kicking around unused - suppose I ought to try it!

The other being detailing sprays. Certainly wouldn't use them on a dusty car. Recipe for scatches' - wash it, dry it and then use the detailing spray.

Dave


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

I use this with no problem, does the job perfectly


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

edit: double post

can't see the delete button


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i saw this


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks guys. think ill invest in the car duster..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

p1tse said:


> i saw this


I think Ken Dod is looking fot that :lol:


----------

